# Ipod Touch 4g won't turn on



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

I have tried everything to get it to turn on and it won't.  I got it for Christmas last year and not working.  Does anyone know a telephone number to call for Apple?  Not having any luck finding one.

Thank you all!


----------



## Anabanana (Dec 5, 2011)

It's 1 (800) MYAPPLE - that's the number preloaded on my iPhone at least! Good luck!


-Ana


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's fully charged?  And you tried a restart?

Betsy


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Well I had it plugged in overnight.  To restart to push the menu and the on/off right?


----------



## SheenahFreitas (Oct 7, 2011)

After looking at this, I was wondering how often this kind of thing happens. Would you recommend an iPod 4g? Did you get the resolved?


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Also try a hard eset, hold down the power and home buttons for 15 seconds - 30 seconds.


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

It's very strange!  I tried the hard reset, etc. and couldn't get it to charge or turn on for a month.  Today I tried again and it's charging and working!  I'm so glad because Apple Customer Service stinks!  I think this is the last Apple product I buy!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I have had quite the opposite experience with Apple CS!


----------



## rlkubi (Dec 7, 2009)

Skyblue, I'm glad you had a better experience!


----------

